# Need PE Power Exam Material



## taha (Jan 18, 2010)

Iam preparing for PE power exam

I will appreciate if any one can has the material left.

Please email me [email protected]

any kind of material which will help me pass the exam.

Regards

AT


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am also preparing for the PE exam this Spring and was wondering if anyone has any reference material they would like to sell or know where to find used reference material. I plan to primarily use the references listed in one of my previous posts here (post #21) in addition to the NCEES Power Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEEP). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kaldric (Jan 22, 2010)

The only reference book I purchased specifically for this exam was the 2009 NCEES Sample Questions and Solutions for the Power exam. Everything else I used I either already had as part of my work or from school, or borrowed from the university library. I'd be happy to sell the Sample Questions book to anyone who would like it. It was well worth the $40 I spent on it, and I'll accept any reasonable offer for it. If anyone is interested, let me know and we can make arrangements.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 22, 2010)

I reccomend the Kaplan's sample test. It is not PE format but it will tune your skills and concepts.


----------



## goDogGo (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's Kaplan's link to their PE Power materials...

http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...oduct_list.aspx


----------

